# Latex Probleme mit Abbildungsverzeichnis



## Tobias Köhler (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute. Ich versuche momentan mein Abbildungsverzeichnis richtig hinzubiegen.
Mein Problem liegt darin, dass immer eine Sache falsch ist und zwar so:
Ich binde ein:

```
\section{Abbildungsverzeichnis}
\listoffigures
```
Damit wird zwar das Abbildungsverzeichnis angezeigt, und auch im Inhaltsverzeichnis, so wie es eben soll. Nur bildet der Befehl \listoffigures eine eigene Überschrift. Somit steht bei mir im Anhang:

B Abbildungsverzeichnis
Abbildungsverzeichnis
dann die Grafiken.

Da ich nichts gefunden habe, wie man bei \listoffigures die Headline unterdrücken kann, habe ich es jetzt ohne eigene section, dadurch steht es dann aber nicht mehr im Inhaltsverzeichnis. Kann mir wer helfen? Sollte ich das Abbildungsverzeichnis womöglich selbst schreiben? Hilfe^^


----------



## elektritter (13. Januar 2008)

```
\addcontentsline{toc}{chapter}{Abbildungsverzeichnis}
\listoffigures
```

ist was Du suchst


----------



## Petermak (20. April 2008)

Ich habe das selbige Problem wie mein vorredner. Es bleibt auch mit letztem Hinweis bestehen. Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------

